# 4-6 6-8 8-10



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

*rep how much*​
1 47.02%1-4 712.28%4-6 814.04%6-8 1322.81%8-10 1119.30%10-12 915.79%12+58.77%


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

just wondering whats the most popular rep range.. i work in 6-8 presently. aim for 6 heavy and if i can complete 8 i add 2.5 or 5kg.

what do you work in??


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

richengineer said:


> just wondering whats the most popular rep range.. i work in 6-8 presently. aim for 6 heavy and if i can complete 8 i add 2.5 or 5kg.
> 
> what do you work in??


all of them.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

My first exercise, I aim for 2-5 reps, when I hit 5 reps, I up the weight

All my other exercises after the first, I do 8-12


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Varies completely between exercises and what plan I'm working to at that moment in time.

My favourite way of training though is building up to just one working set with some warm ups and hitting failure at around 4-7 reps


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Liking higher reps(20-30 range) for legs at the moment, finally starting to see some decent growth!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

this varies massively depending on what routine I am on if its 5x5 then its 5, if its HIT then its one heavy set aiming for 6, if its quads 15 - 20, calves 25-30, maintenance 8-12 etc etc etc


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

1-5 for strength usually.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

It makes no sense to limit yourself to one range, there are different benefits at different rep numbers. Same thing with cadences, exercises, volumes, intensities (used in the sense of effort as opposed to percentage of 1RM), and whatever other variables you can think of.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

6-8 for me , cause im old and forget what number i was on if i go any hig.....what was i saying


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> It makes no sense to limit yourself to one range, there are different benefits at different rep numbers. Same thing with cadences, exercises, volumes, intensities (used in the sense of effort as opposed to percentage of 1RM), and whatever other variables you can think of.


I only answered as such due to the sub forum op has put this in


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> I only answered as such due to the sub forum op has put this in


Ah, good call. I didn't notice that because I found the thread by hitting the 'new posts' button.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I thought it was going to be a one of them IQ test's and got all excited because i thought i knew what came next lol


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

I try to use all rep ranges. I like to switch it up every exercise/training session.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Liking higher reps(20-30 range) for legs at the moment, finally starting to see some decent growth!


That's what it comes down to finding the right amount to what you respond to.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I use 2-4 reps for the big exercises which make up 90%+ of my training.

All my rehab and accessory work is 8-15 reps.

Higher than 3/4 reps doing the big compounds usually gets me injured!


----------



## bigdaz01 (Jul 22, 2011)

i go for 10 everytime?


----------



## bigdaz01 (Jul 22, 2011)

maybe im overdoing it


----------

